# Nars Laguna and Casino Bronzer for WOC



## DaniCakes (Mar 22, 2010)

Hey ladies, has anyone tried the Nars Laguna or Casino bronzer? I saw Laguna in Sephora today and fell in love with it. However, I'm thinking Casino might fit me better if I wanted to use the bronzer as a contour color. Let me know if you WOC have used these bronzers.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Mar 22, 2010)

I have Casino and I like it a lot.


----------



## imaqt2nv (Mar 22, 2010)

I have both. Im a MAC nc45 or Nars Sedona. I would have to go with casino. I do use laguna in the winter to warm me up or give kind of a glow. Casino works as a light contour on me. Softer than most of my other colors I use for contour. Hope that helps.


----------

